# Miss March baybay!<3333



## fancyfacebeater (Oct 15, 2008)

My little sister asked me to paint her face today for her schools calender contest!

[hair by me too...not very amazing...but cute...lol]

MAC
Fix Fluid
Refined Golden Bronzer
Smolder e/l
Carbon e/s
Smoke&Diamonds e/s
Nylon e/s
Brun e/s [on brows]
Plushblack Mascara
Spice Lipliner
Assertive Slimshine
Spanking Rich Dazzleglass













and of course out of 50 girls she got Miss March! 
hooray! She was the cutest most unique girl out there.

Here she is again w/her friend Mr.March [aint he a cutie too!?]







and tis i [lookin plain] with the little one!


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 15, 2008)

Congrats to her!  You did a fabulous job.


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_Congrats to her!  You did a fabulous job._

 
yay! thank you!


----------



## mariecinder (Oct 15, 2008)

You two are so flippin' gorgeous!

And her make up is flawless.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Oct 15, 2008)

She looks gorgeous! So do you steph


----------



## Jot (Oct 15, 2008)

so beautiful x


----------



## nunu (Oct 15, 2008)

you did a great job! love her make up.


----------



## Zoffe (Oct 15, 2008)

She's so pretty!!
You did a great job on her! :]


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 15, 2008)

You did an awesome job!


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 15, 2008)

She looks wonderful! Great job!


----------



## glassy girl (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow she's beautiful!!!!!! Good job.


----------



## Bianca (Oct 15, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 15, 2008)

She looks stunning!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 15, 2008)

Great job on her!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Oct 15, 2008)

You did a wonderful job! Shes adorable


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Oct 15, 2008)

wow you're both so stunning! & her makeup is flawless
<3


----------



## n_c (Oct 15, 2008)

You are amazingly talented!


----------



## Hilly (Oct 15, 2008)

I love the whole look!


----------



## makeba (Oct 15, 2008)

Amazing skills. both of you are beautiful indeed


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 15, 2008)

beautiful!!!


----------



## jollystuikie (Oct 15, 2008)

awesome


----------



## nikki (Oct 15, 2008)

You are both gorgeous!!


----------



## sinergy (Oct 15, 2008)

absolutely beautiful!


----------



## joey444 (Oct 15, 2008)

Love it!! You guys look exactly alike!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Oct 15, 2008)

thanks so much guys! it was super fun to see her so happy. im very proud! <3333


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joey444* 

 
_Love it!! You guys look exactly alike!_

 
haha we get that often.


----------



## amurr (Oct 15, 2008)

wow beautiful work. I love the dark eye with her bright hair color. You two are so pretty!


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Oct 15, 2008)

shes very pretty. you did a great job


----------



## RobinG (Oct 15, 2008)

Very pretty Steph. Your sister is just as beautiful as you are.


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 15, 2008)

this is absolutely beautiful. congratulations to her!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 15, 2008)

wow, gorgeous!


----------



## sixparty (Oct 15, 2008)

both of you look amazing! I'm absolutely loving your brows!


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 15, 2008)

you guys look so cute. i love your sisters hair.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 15, 2008)

really nice.. both of you have great skin


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow, your...clone?  both are gorgeous. How or where did you applied the colors?


----------



## NewlyMACd (Oct 16, 2008)

you did a wonderful job and of course she won.  And I have to say you two look like twin sisters.  Geez so much alike


----------



## christineeee_ (Oct 16, 2008)

awesome job! u two look alike!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sixparty* 

 
_both of you look amazing! I'm absolutely loving your brows!_

 
senk yoo bebeh!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *H0NEYLOVE* 

 
_you guys look so cute. i love your sisters hair._

 
yay! i did the color a month ago....she needs a retouch!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheeBettyBoop* 

 
_Wow, your...clone?  both are gorgeous. How or where did you applied the colors?_

 
no just my little BIG sister lol
im 5"3 and shes 5"8 lol and shes only 16

anywho.
i applied 
Smolder e/s all over the lid
packed carbon over it
smoke&diamonds on the crease
nylon as highlight.

THATS IT =]


----------



## User67 (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow, she is beautiful & you did an awesome job!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 16, 2008)

Your sister looks great... you did a fab job! Congrats to her on winning, how exciting!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 16, 2008)

wow you two are TWINS!!! Me and my sister look nothing alike..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...you did an amazing job on her makeup!!! No wonder she won March!


----------



## xxkandiekcxx (Oct 16, 2008)

Your sister is beautiful! You two look so much alike!!! Her makeup and hair look great! What brand of color did you use for her hair? I need that color manic panic, special effects?


----------



## civicbabe627 (Oct 16, 2008)

Awesome job, no wonder she won! She is gorgeous, and you are too!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow, how gorgeous!
You did a great job on the hair & makeup!
Congrats to your sister, she's beautiful, you look so much alike!
Thanks for sharing the pics!

p.s the guy in the pic is HOT, they make a cute couple!


----------



## prettysecrets (Oct 16, 2008)

Your sis is beautiful, just like you!


----------



## aimerbijoux (Oct 16, 2008)

you did amazing, her hair and makeup look flawlesss. gorgeous girls!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxkandiekcxx* 

 
_Your sister is beautiful! You two look so much alike!!! Her makeup and hair look great! What brand of color did you use for her hair? I need that color manic panic, special effects?_

 
yep Manic Panic in HOT HOT PINK =]


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_Wow, how gorgeous!
You did a great job on the hair & makeup!
Congrats to your sister, she's beautiful, you look so much alike!
Thanks for sharing the pics!

p.s the guy in the pic is HOT, they make a cute couple!



_

 
isnt he!? im totally making her bag that! lulz


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Oct 16, 2008)

thanks again lovies!


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Oct 20, 2008)

anybase?


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Oct 20, 2008)

Very pretty!  I have that same hat LOL


----------



## Glittereuphoria (Oct 20, 2008)

That looks sweeeet! Good job. You are both gorgeous girlies!!!


----------



## User49 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice job! I like your hat btw! :0) x


----------



## PomPoko (Oct 20, 2008)

Well done to your sister. She looks amazing as well


----------



## zerin (Oct 20, 2008)

love it!!


----------



## pangie (Oct 20, 2008)

you did a great job on her look!  very beautiful!  congrats to her win!


----------



## Esperansa_b (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh I first though it was you! hehe she looks like you, both of you pretty girls. liked the makeup aaand the hair too! awesome.


----------



## KatRosier (Oct 23, 2008)

Gorgeous. I see the perfect eyebrows run in the family!


----------



## macfabulous (Feb 4, 2009)

stunning girls, and u lot identical seriously...


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Feb 4, 2009)

omg shes so gorgeous!


----------



## fintia (Feb 4, 2009)

pretty ;-) yup!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 5, 2009)

Both you and ur sister are drop dead gorgeous. She is flawless, you did a great job. Congrats to her!


----------



## JollieJanice (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes thats a great look. She really resembles you.


----------

